# Fritz Fax PCI kein Fax Versand+Empfang



## interface (4. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

habe ein Probe mit dem Fax Versand an meinen PC.
Habe einen W7 64bit Rechner und eine PCI Fritz Fax Karte verbaut.
Fritz Fax Software ist auf den neusten Stand.
Karte ist mit der NTBA verbunden.

Wenn ich zu einem Faxgerät was schicke dann klingelt dieses nimmt aber nicht an.
Genauso andersrum wenn ich von einem Faxgerät zum PC Faxe sehe ich zwar die Nr. in der Software, dass Fax wird aber nicht angenommen?

Hat jemand einen Tip wie ich das zum laufen bekomme?

thx


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
ich rate jetzt mal:
- Hast du die MSN überall eingetragen, also auch in der Software?
- Hast du die MSN ohne Vorwahl eingetragen? Auch bei Rufannahme und auch bei eigene MSN?
- Unter "Einstellungen" das Kreuzchen bei Faxempfangsschutz mal raus;
- ISDN-Controller-G3-Dienst verwenden anschalten.
- Hast du auf analogem Fax stehen? Wenn ja schalte das mal aus.

Vielleicht fällt mir noch was ein .

Viele Grüße
- Unter "Fax" Kanal 1 und Kanal 2 Faxversand, Empfangsbereitschaft und Vorschau aktiviert?


----------

